# Nikon guys, I need help!



## nealjpage (Oct 31, 2007)

A friend of mine just gave me a Nikon FE2 this weekend and, of course, I'm super excited to try it.  He rescued it from a box at work and figured I'd like it .  He's right, but I've never used a Nikon before.  The shutter doesn't work on it--I've done a bit of research on them and see that both the M250 and the bulb setting are manual and should still work without batteries.  I've replaced the batteries, too.  Long story short, still no shutter fire. Anything else I should check?  I've never used an automatic camera before (K1000 user here), so I'm not sure how to test this new little guy.  Thanks!


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 31, 2007)

Nevermind, I dinked around with it until I figured out that the film advance lever doubles as a shutter lock.  Looks like everything works well.  I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 31, 2007)

Have fun with it!


----------



## seafoxfla (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice camera, you'll really like it.


----------



## malkav41 (Nov 19, 2007)

If, by any chance, you need a manual for the camera you can download a PDF file for it here: www.butkus.org.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 20, 2007)

malkav41 said:


> If, by any chance, you need a manual for the camera you can download a PDF file for it here: www.butkus.org.



:thumbup:  Great site.  Thanks!


----------



## malkav41 (Nov 20, 2007)

You are most welcome.:mrgreen:


----------



## photojazz (Nov 20, 2007)

U Gonna love it..Have Fun and show us some of the pictures!


----------



## airgunr (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats!  You just got a GREAT camera.  I love mine and use it quite a lot, especially for night or long exposure photos.


----------

